# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید در مورد گرایش های زیست شناسی در دانشگاه

## mehran98

سلام به همه ی عزیزان امیدوارم با شتاب افزاینده به سمت هدفتون بشتابید!

من پشت کنکورم ، سال قبل رتبه ام بد نبود (3500 منطقه 1)ولی سه رشته ی محبوب قبول نشدم ، الان هم هی چی نگاه می کنم می بینم همون جایی ام که قبلا بودم! بگذریم دارم راهمو ادامه میدم ولی گفتم در مورد سایر رشته ها هم تحقیق کنم ... حقیقتا خودم نشستم فکر کردم دیدم من اصلا به پزشکی واقعا علاقه ندارم ، بیشتر موقعیت اجتماعی و مالی اش مهمه ولی خودم روحیه ی عمل و ... ندارم.بیشتر به کارای تحقیقاتی و آزمایشگاهی تمایل دارم ( از همون بچگی) گفتم بزار در مورد رشته ی ژنتیک تحقیق کنم ببینم چجوری میشه رفت خوندش ... البته میدونم بزرگترین اشتباه رو کردم پشت کنکور موندم خودم خسته شدم خیلی زندگی ام یک نواخت و مزخرف شده ... هیچ کس نبود توی خانواده راهنمایی ام کنه حتی مشاور کنکور هم نرفتم ... الان هم نمی دونم چه رشته هایی رو کجا میشه خوند! واقعا بی تجربه ام و از دوستانی که میدونن خواهش می کنم راهنمایی ام کنن مثلا من نگاه کردم یه جا نوشته بود رشته ی زیست شناسی 6 تا گرایش داره توی لیسانس که مثلا یکی ژنتیک بود یکی هم بیو تکنولوژی ، یکی دیگه نوشته بود که رشته ی زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یکی از گرایش هاش ژنتیکه ، از طرفی من سایت قلمچی نگاه کردم دیدم خود رشته ی بیوتکنولوزی به صورت مستقیم دانشگاه تهران دانشجو میگیره!! باور کنید سر در نمی یارم قضیه چیه مثلا شهر من تبریز رشته ی زیست شناسی سلولی در دانشگاه تبریز نداره تا به گفته ی یکی سایت ها بتونم برم ژنتیک بخونم!!(سراسری میخوام)

ببخشید اولین باره من یه انجمن عضو میشم سوال می پرسم جمله بندی هام هم درست نیس اصلا شرمنده باور کنید با همین سواد صفرم رفتم انتخاب رشته پر کردم

الان سوالم اینکه برای اینکه تا دکتری برم یکی از این سه رشته رو بخونم (هر کدوم که شد)از کدوم راه برم یعنی باید دانشگاه چی بخونم تا آینده برم یکی از اینا رو بخونم

1.ژنتیک
2.بیوتکنولوژی
3.میکروب شناسی

یعنی سوالم اینکه باید زیست شناسی بخونم بعد گرایش های زیست شناسی یا اینکه نههه باید زیست شناسی سلولی انتخاب کنم یا چی

سپاس فراوان

----------


## ZAPATA

++ در سطح لیسانس .... تقریبن یکین :: تفاوت چندانی ندارن :  :Yahoo (15): 
++ بیوتک دکتری پیوسته تهران .. یه رشته و رویه خاص واسه آدمای خاصه  :Yahoo (99): 
++ دیگه مشخصه ، جز رشته های علوم پایه ..... یعنی بازارش شاید خوب واست جواب نده (از نظر مالی و کلاسی)  :Yahoo (4): 
++ تا حدی هم که من اطلاع دارم .. بهترین گرایش زیست .. سلولی مولکولی اونه .... که نزدیک ترین ربط به بیوتک و ژنتیک داره === >> در ضمن ژنتیک در زیر مجموعه بیوتکه  :Yahoo (99): 
++ سلولی مولکولی جانوری گیاهی بیوتک بری، گرایش مشخصه ... زیست عمومی بری هم مشخصه دیگه ::  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehran98

*ZAPATA* عزیز ازت سپاسگذارم ، سوالم اینکه بیوتک تهران که تکلیفش مشخصه ، الان یکی بره زیست شناسی بخونی ، از اونجا گرایش بیوتک ، البته میدونم بدبختی زیاد داره اما فاکتور علاقه رو هم بهش اضافه کنیم ( چون رتبه و شرایطم نمیکشه برم بیوتک تهران بخونم!)  ؟؟آخر سر با هم چه تفاوتی رو از نظر مدرک دارن؟؟

و اینکه واسه اون زیست شناسی سلولی اگر بخواییم اونو بخونیم چی؟ باید بریم زیست شناسی بخونیم توی دانشگاه؟ و بعدا مشخص میشه گرایشمون چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> *ZAPATA* عزیز ازت سپاسگذارم ، سوالم اینکه بیوتک تهران که تکلیفش مشخصه ، الان یکی بره زیست شناسی بخونی ، از اونجا گرایش بیوتک ، البته میدونم بدبختی زیاد داره اما فاکتور علاقه رو هم بهش اضافه کنیم ( چون رتبه و شرایطم نمیکشه برم بیوتک تهران بخونم!)  ؟؟آخر سر با هم چه تفاوتی رو از نظر مدرک دارن؟؟
> 
> و اینکه واسه اون زیست شناسی سلولی اگر بخواییم اونو بخونیم چی؟ باید بریم زیست شناسی بخونیم توی دانشگاه؟ و بعدا مشخص میشه گرایشمون چیه؟؟؟؟


++ تو مسیر زیست سلولی مولکولی وارد شی .. مسیرت میشه ژنتیک بیوتک  :: ولی این بیوتک با اون بیوتک تهران .. یه سری تفاوتا داره ::
++ سادش اینه که ....... این بیوتک ناپیوسته یه چی در حدهمون رشته های زیست بهش نگاه میشه ::: البته باز در بین گرایش های زیست ... حالش بهتره 
++ شما میتونی از هم اول وارد گرایش سلولی مولکولی شی  :: 
............
البته امیدوارم منظور سوالتو درست فهمیده باشم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mehran98

ممنونم ازت همین چند لحظه پیش متوجه شدم که فرق پیوسته و ناپیوسته تقریبا چیه!

بازم سپاس

----------


## ZAPATA

> ممنونم ازت همین چند لحظه پیش متوجه شدم که فرق پیوسته و ناپیوسته تقریبا چیه!
> 
> بازم سپاس


خب خوبه .. :Yahoo (1): 
...........
دیگه ساده گفتم بی حاشیه ! :Yahoo (4):

----------

